# +++مكتبة  تعليم فوتو شوب بالصور +++



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (21 مايو 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس 
اله واحد امين 

**
الاقترح ده من عندى وانته بتعلقه يا ريت الكل يقول ايه رايه بذات زى فرشه مسيحية  والناس الى بتحب الفوتو شوب فى ناس عوذه تتعلم لو فرضنا  كل اسبوع نحط درس ونشوف الناس فى خلاال اسبوع عارفت تنفذه وفى مشاركته يحط الصوره الى عملها  ولو معرفش نشوف ايه الخطوات الى مش عارف يعملها ونعملها معه ونساعده وبكده مره على مره حيبتدى يشتغل لوحده ويتعلم وبرده يخدم اخوته الى مش عارفين وممكن نبتدى من يوم السبت طبعا لو انا الى كتبت الدرس او فرشه او اى حد  كل الى بيفهمه فى الفوتوشوب حيدخلو ويساعده الناس الى مش تعرف ويبتدى يشوف الصور الى عملينها ويقول تلمحته عليها وبكده نبقى بجد بنفيد بعض وانا عشان الناس الى مش بتحب الانجليزى  ححول اشوف كل السيتات واشرح الدروس كلها بالعربى باذن السيد المسيح  
  **
*[Q-BIBLE]*درواس بواسطة اختنا *
* فراشة مسيحية*

*::شرح :: درس جميل (النص الثلجي)*

* درس أنعكاس النص ( في منتهى السهولة )*

* درس نص بتأثير زجاجي مشروخ مكسور بطريقه رائعة*

* درس عمل نص ذهبي*


*ابتداء من المشاركة رقم 16 صفحة رقم
 3 و 4 و 5 *
[/Q-BIBLE]
* نبداء باسم الهنا يسوع المسيح 

بالسيتات التى تعطى  دروس 

السيت ده حلوى جدا 

http://www.cgtutorials.com/c9/Adobe_Photoshop/popular/1
+++
http://gas13.ru/v3/tutorials/
++++

http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-effects/photo-strips/

+++

http://www.tuthq.com/ring-of-fire-photoshop-tutorial.php
+++

http://www.dphotojournal.com/photoshop-tutorial-creating-a-zombie/
+++

http://blog.0tutor.com/post.aspx?titel=Web-2.0-Stylish-Photo-Stripe-of-Britney-Spears&id=37

+++

http://thephotoshoptutorials.com/
+++

http://www.adobeusersite.com/How-to...-create-a-bright-light-spiral-circle._94.html
+++

http://www.robertocampus.com/2007/06/photoshop-tutorial-wonder-woman-pin-up-digital-painting/

++++
*
http://techpp.com/2009/03/10/22-stunning-typography-tutorials-photoshop-text-effects/

++++
http://www.photoshop.0tutor.com/arc...rial-who-to-make-a-realistic-water-drop.shtml

++++
http://oogletutorials.com/photoshop-drawing-techniques/photoshop-tutorials-glass-orb-design
++++

http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161116
++++
http://www.graphic-design-employment.com/photoshop-tutorial-bling-text.html
++++
http://www.hot-***eensaver.com/2008...w-to-use-photo-filter-to-counter-warm-colors/
++++++++++
http://www.dphclub.com/tutorials/sin-city-effect-photoshop-tutorial
++++
http://www.photoshopcamp.com/Photoshop-tutorial-on-how-to-design--a--Rose-or-a-flower-using-only-Gradient-Tools.%3C/Photoshop-tutorial-on-how-to-design--a--Rose-or-a-flower-using-only-Gradient-Tools.%3C/--76.html
++++
http://www.thedesignworld.com/photoshop-tutorials/filter-effects/true-flames/
++++
http://www.voidix.com/photoshop_trendy_sig.html
+++
http://alxa.ru/2007/11/28/realistic_blood_by_alxa_ru.html
++++
http://www.photoshopstar.com/offsite/popular-photoshop-tutorials-this-week-2/
+++
http://www.e-maniacs.com/blog/2008/09/22/wallpaper-tutorial-photoshop-ilustrator/

+++

http://www.popularwealth.com/index.php/angel-wings-photoshop-tutorial
+++
http://photoshoptutorials.ws/photoshop-tutorials/photo-manipulation/photo-cutout.html
+++
http://psd.tutsplus.com/articles/5-important-criteria-that-make-a-great-photoshop-tutorial/
+++
http://beeex.net/photoshop/tutorials-photoshop/photoshop-tutorial-how-to-create-smoke-from-***atch
+++
http://tutorialpulse.com/49/superb-skin-airbrush-technique/
+++
http://www.adamwoodhouse.co.uk/?p=49
+++
http://www.photoshopstar.com/page/8/
+++
http://www.digitalpixels.net/2008/03/photo-retouching/crack-and-peel-skin-photoshop-tutorial/
++++++++++++
http://cgtutorials.110mb.com/index.php/photoshop-tutorials/photoshop-tutorial-bloody-veins-text/
++++

*لسه يتبع فى خلاال الاسبوع ده ححط كل الى حعرف اجيبه من سيتات تعلميه ودروس بالصور 


--------------------------
حنقل دروس من موقع عربى  هنا باذن يسوع 
الدرس الاول 
**درس إشعاع خلف النص*













او 








*+++++++++++++*

*الدرس الثانى
**رسم ورقة شجر بآداة pen tool *

















*+++++++++++++++++*

*الدرس الثالث
**درس عمل بلونات *









*++++++++++++++*

*الدرس الرابع
**تصميم قلب بحركة جميلة*







*++++++++++++++*

*الدرس الخامس
**عمل خلفيه مخططه *





*
**++++++++++++++*

*الدرس السادس
**عمل كتاب ثلاثى الابعاد 









**
**++++++++++++++*

*الدرس السابع
**عمل شبكة بالفوتو شوب 

**















**++++++++++++++*

*الدرس الثامن
**عمل سيف 




** 
**++++++++++++++*

*الدرس التاسع
**تصميم علبة  او صندوق هديا 






+
+
+
+
+
** يتبع *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (21 مايو 2009)

*+++++++++++++*

*الدرس العاشر
**عمل مروحة يابانيه 




*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (21 مايو 2009)

*درواس بواسطة اختنا 
فراشة مسيحية

*
 درس النهاردة مافيش اسهل منة

 نبتدي

 نفتح عمل جديد بالمقاس اللي عايزينة

 نكتب النص اللي عايزينة و نخلي لون النص و دا ضروري يكون معادلتة كدا : CF8B00

 هايبقى النص باللون دا مع الخلفية اللي تختارها انت بزوقك


 



 ونضغط دبل كليك على لير النص وهاتتفتح لينا الوندو دي





 ننفذ كل التطبيقات الموجودة في الصورة بالترتيب 1 و 2 و 3 

 و بعدين اوك

 النتيجة :





 بالتووووفيق للجميع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 


+++++++++++++++


الدرس المرة دي حلو قوي شخصيا عاجبني خالص

اهم حاجة فية علشان تطلع نفس النتيجة دي واحلى كمان

تنفذوا الخطوات بالظبط من اول خطوة لاخرها

ولو وقفتوا في اي حاجة قولولي ونحلها مع بعض

نبدأ الدرس بإسم إلهنا الحي يسوع المسيح

اولا نفتح صفحة جديدة بيضاء وبمقاسات مناسبة

ونكتب عليها باللون الاسود ويفضل يكون خط عريض

انا في تطبيقي هنا كتبت كدا





وبعد كدا نضغط كلك يمين على لير الكتابة ونختار التالي:





ونطبق الاعدادات التالية:وركزوا في كل جزء واحدة واحدة

علشان توصلوا للنتيجة النهائية الجميلة دي





تحتها





اللي تحتها





وتحتها





كمان تحتها





و تحتها برضة





و آخر حاجة هنعملها





والنتيجة





ممكن بقى اشوف تطبيقاتكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

++++++++++++++
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2009)

الله ينور عليك دا انا بموت في حاجة اسمها فوتوشوب​ 
متابعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ​ 
بس بص المشاركتين الاخرنيين مفهمتش منهم حاجة صور ولا سيتات دي ؟

ياريت يتثبت الموضوع دا يا ادارة​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (21 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليكى يا استاذى فرشه وربنا يفرح بابنك يا رب انا ارف مجرد حجزتهم عشان لو فى  صور تعليم فوتو شوب عربى  بدل مخدهم من سيتات عربى  يبقوا محططن هنا مطمن انهم مش مع الوقت يضيعه بس لقت انى الصور الكبيره مش بتبان ححول اقطع الدروس وباذن يسوع يكمل  ويمد ايده انا بجع حجات تانيه 

وشكرا على مرورك  وبتمنى انى احصل لو ربع موهبتك ربنا يبارك موهبتك وفنك بجد بركة القدسين تساعدك 
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2009)

ماتعمل فيا معروف لو عندك كمان سيتات عربي حطهم ربنا يخليك​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (21 مايو 2009)

*حطط كله باذن يسوع وممكن انا اخد الدروس وانقلها هنا بالعربى  باذن يسوع 
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2009)

وانا متبعاك ويارب حد يثبتة الموضوع دا​


----------



## oesi no (21 مايو 2009)

*الصور عاوزة ميكروسكوب علشان تتشاف
مفيش صور كبيرة عن كدة 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2009)

*مجهود رااااااااااائع
بس انا عايزة اتعلم برضه
ممكن بس واحدة واحدة
مرسيه ليك بجد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

> *الصور عاوزة ميكروسكوب علشان تتشاف
> مفيش صور كبيرة عن كدة *



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا عم انا حاجز بيهم بس المشاركتن  مش اكتر عشان رفعتهم على المنتدى لقيت انها بتصغيرهم زى منته شايف كده


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

*مجهود رااااااااااائع*
* بس انا عايزة اتعلم برضه*
* ممكن بس واحدة واحدة*
* مرسيه ليك بجد*
* ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

++++++++++
بصى يا روكا انا حكتب اقترح ونشوفه اذا كان الناس تساعد بعضها ولا لا اقريه فى الصفحة الاولنيه 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

شرح جميل جدا يا مينا 

بس اقولك على حاجه هتتعبك شويه 

اعتبر نفسك بتبدى مع ناس اول مره تفتح فوتوشوب 

انا بعرف اشتغل عليه 

بس كتابه بس واغير لون الكتابه وخط وحجم وشكل 

بس 

ياريت لو تشرحلنا فايده كل قايمه 

بعد ازنك طبعا 

انا عارف انها متعبه جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا كوكو ويعوضك بص انا حطط شرح القوائم للمبتدئين نصيحة من اخوك  خوش وشوف كل وا ادة بتعمل ايه ومرن ايدك وانته اتخيل كتير ونفذ حجات من دماغك فهمنى  افضل العب لحد متجيب حاجة انته متخيلها ممكن تعملها بالادة ده 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1367614#post1367614

وشكرا لمرورك وفى اقترح انا كتابته فى  قسم الاعذاء المباركين ونشوف وبجد ممكن ندرس ليه لا 
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2009)

دروس روووووووووووعة بجد حلوة جدا ميرسي كتير ليك 

انا كنت عملت دروس برضة هاضيفها في المشاركة الجاية ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2009)

درس النهاردة مافيش اسهل منة

نبتدي

نفتح عمل جديد بالمقاس اللي عايزينة

نكتب النص اللي عايزينة و نخلي لون النص و دا ضروري يكون معادلتة كدا : CF8B00

هايبقى النص باللون دا مع الخلفية اللي تختارها انت بزوقك






ونضغط دبل كليك على لير النص وهاتتفتح لينا الوندو دي





ننفذ كل التطبيقات الموجودة في الصورة بالترتيب 1 و 2 و 3 

و بعدين اوك

النتيجة :





بالتووووفيق للجميع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

يا ريت يا فرشه بجد  لو تقدرى  تعمليهم بعد مشاركتى فى الاول بتمنى بجد 
عشان عوذ الكل يشارك فيها هنا بليز 
وانا ححول اجمع كتير من الدروس العربى  هنا باذن يسوع 
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2009)

الدرس المرة دي حلو قوي شخصيا عاجبني خالص

اهم حاجة فية علشان تطلع نفس النتيجة دي واحلى كمان

تنفذوا الخطوات بالظبط من اول خطوة لاخرها

ولو وقفتوا في اي حاجة قولولي ونحلها مع بعض

نبدأ الدرس بإسم إلهنا الحي يسوع المسيح

اولا نفتح صفحة جديدة بيضاء وبمقاسات مناسبة

ونكتب عليها باللون الاسود ويفضل يكون خط عريض

انا في تطبيقي هنا كتبت كدا





وبعد كدا نضغط كلك يمين على لير الكتابة ونختار التالي:





ونطبق الاعدادات التالية:وركزوا في كل جزء واحدة واحدة

علشان توصلوا للنتيجة النهائية الجميلة دي





تحتها





اللي تحتها





وتحتها





كمان تحتها





و تحتها برضة





و آخر حاجة هنعملها





والنتيجة





ممكن بقى اشوف تطبيقاتكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2009)

النهاردة جيبالكم درس انعكاس النص

في منتهى السهولة 

نبدأ الدرس بإسم يسوع المسيح

نفتح برنامج الفوتوشوب و نفتح عمل جديد و نكتب اللي عايزينة فية مع التاثيرات اللي حبينها

انا هنا عملت نموذج بسيط بخلفية سوداء وكتبت Jesus


[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/"]
	
[/URL]

وبعدين نضاعف لير الكتابة بالسحب على المربع الموضح في الصورة





على الطبقة اللي نسخناها نعمل التطبيق التالي :

Edit > Transform > Flip Vertical

[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/"]
	
[/URL]

هايظهر النص بالمقلوب هانسحبة عن طريق الاداة دي 



وبعد كدا نتحكم في وضوح النص المقلوب على زوقنا 

وانا في تطبيقي عملتة اصغر سنة بسيطة مع درجة الوضوح 17 % كما في الصورة





وبعد كدا حفظت الصورة عن طريق 


File > Save As


وأختار امتداد الصور JPEG​​
والنتيجة





درس ساهل خالص 


ممكن أشوف تطبيقاتكم بقى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2009)

أنا اليوم جبتلكم درس وهو النص الثلجي


الدرس جميل وساهل وهاتعجبكم النتيجة


تعبت جدا في تحضيرة وتصميمة خد 3 تيام


لان دي اول مرة اشرح جوة صورة واحدة


ودا للحفاظ على ملكية الشرح لمنتديات الكنيسة


فتعبت في المقاسات و درجة الوضوح وكدا


اسيبكم مع الدرس وانشاء الله تستفادوا كلكم






















ودي النتيجة 







بجد يعني لو عايزين تفرحوني


اشوف تطبيقاتكم على الدرس 


واحس اني افدتكم بشيء


ولو وقفتم في حاجة اثناء التطبيق


قولولي على طول في الدرس هنا


وانا اقلكم تعملوا اية علشان الكل يستفاد


نفسي بجد اشوف تصميماتكم


والقادم أجمل و أجمل بإذن يسوع

برنامج الفوتوشوب هاتلاقوة هنا في الموقع الجميل دا

http://sd4l.1stfreehosting.com/showthread.php?t=11

منتظرة تطبيقاتكمممممممم




​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2009)

please be clear قال:


> يا ريت يا فرشه بجد لو تقدرى تعمليهم بعد مشاركتى فى الاول بتمنى بجد
> 
> عشان عوذ الكل يشارك فيها هنا بليز
> وانا ححول اجمع كتير من الدروس العربى هنا باذن يسوع ​


 مش ينفع بعد مشاركتك الاولانية للاسف

بس الحابين يتعلموا الفوتوشوب هايتابعونا

 و هيشوفوا الدروس اللي هاتنزل في الصفح التانية​


----------



## girgis2 (22 مايو 2009)

*أنا بحمل البرنامج بس هو بطيئ شوية*

*بس بجد ربنا يبارك مجهودكم ويعوضكم كل خير*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2009)

معلش يا جرجس هو بطيء علشان حجمة كبير

بس هو جميل جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 مايو 2009)

الموضوع بجد فى منتهى روعه 
ربنا يبارككم  انا حبا انى اتعلم الفوتوشوب
هتابع معاكم بس بعد الامتحااااااااااااااناااااااااااااااااااات​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (24 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليكم وشكرا على مروركم وارجوكم مش تنسوا موضوع الدرس لايام الى جيه يا ريت كلنا نتعلم واخد بركة من بعض قريب جدا حنبتدى 
*​


----------



## H O P A (24 مايو 2009)

*بجد تحفة اووووووووووي الدروس ديه و هنستفاد منها اووووووووووووووي ,,,,

و الافيد ان احنا هنعمل الخامات بنفسينا بدل ما ندور علي تكسترات او فرش لفكرة معينة احنا عايزنها ,,,

شكراً و بالتوفيق ,,,*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مايو 2009)

*مجهود مش هقولك حلو
جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
وليك احلي تقيم لاحلي دماغ
شكرا ياباشا
وانا كنت مدمن فوتو
بس ناوي ارجع في الاجازة انشالله​*


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> معلش يا جرجس هو بطيء علشان حجمة كبير​
> 
> 
> بس هو جميل جدا جدا جدا​


 
*معلشي بس لو فيها رزالة مني*

*أنا حملته ولما جيت أستبه طلب مني سيريال نمبر*

*أعمل أية دلوقتي*

*شاكرين تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (8 يونيو 2009)

*يا جرجس انته نزلت النسخة الكام  
*​


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *يا جرجس انته نزلت النسخة الكام *​


 
*Adope Photoshop CS2*


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2009)

*معلشي تعبتك معايا*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 يونيو 2009)

أفعص هنـــــــــا للبرنامح


الكراك ​ 




اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي





اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي










اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي





اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي





اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي





اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي





اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي





اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي





اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي





اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي










اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 يونيو 2009)

اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي















اضغط على الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الأصلي




















​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## b2bo (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااا علي المجهود الرائع ده ربنا يباركم اتمني المزيد


----------



## ebram90 (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااا


----------



## bisho8 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع والى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## امة الرب (6 فبراير 2010)

حلو حلو اوىىى


----------

